
A 𝝺-calculus interpreter in less than 200 lines of JavaScript - bpierre
http://tadeuzagallo.com/blog/writing-a-lambda-calculus-interpreter-in-javascript/
======
PaulHoule
What's that x in a box thing?

~~~
egwynn
Probably the greek letter lambda.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda)

